# Holland Lop Ears



## SammyKay (Jan 17, 2010)

[align=center]*My Holland lop is about 10 weeks old, and only one ear is partially dropped. One ear is always straight up. Will she always have one up and one down, or is she just a little late? I am new to Lops, but ive read that most times they are down by 8 weeks. Just wondering*
[/align]


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmmm...maybe she is just a little late, I never heard of that. Both of my boys ears were down by 8 wks also. I wouldn't be too concerned unless she gets to be 5-6 months old, Then I might get it checked out, but maybe she just needs a little more time!


----------



## snap (Jan 17, 2010)

Probably the line just takes longer to drop ears.

I have two Holland lops who are now, today, 11 weeks old and still just one ear up one ear down. It's nothing to worry about yet until they're a few months older and still like that. I know my bunnies came from a particular line that doesn't drop their ears until around 3 months actually.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 17, 2010)

I have heard that they can take up to 6 months to lop in certain lines. Personally, my buns ears were mostly dropped be 4-6 weeks - all lines are different.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 17, 2010)

Sabrina's ears weren't fully dropped until about 9 1/2 weeks. Even at 3 months she still had one that was quite haywire. Now at 6 months the one ear still goes up on occasion, but usually it is when she is really excited! I am sure that you bunny's other ear will drop soon.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 18, 2010)

Some bunnies change their ear position when they want. My Muffin can have both down, both straight forward, or both up in a V shape. She can also do all of these positions with each ear separately. I think it's more adorable that way, although not show quality.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 19, 2010)

My rabbit Princess had lopped ears when I got her at 15 weeks, but by 16 weeks she had uppy ears lol! Hasn't had lopped ears since. They should drop eventually, sometimes they never do.


----------

